# The nerve of some people - OCD content



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

So I've been wanting to get back into an OCD lately and was thinking I'd like to try the newest version - V1.7. So I do a quick search and see a used V4 on Reverb for a "reasonable" price, about $120 shipped to me from Alberta. So I email the guy and ask him to open it up and check if it's a V1.7, he claimed he bought it in January this year so I figured there was a good chance. He gets back to me and says "it sure is" and based on that he's upped the price to $140 + shipping, LOL. Fuck that I say!

Fuller is selling new ones for $118 with free shipping in the States. I'll wait for another opportunity, thank you very much.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

You know what they say about curiosity.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2016)

Cups said:


> You know what they say about curiosity.....


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

LOL. Same thing happened to me with a local dealer. He had an amp I wanted up on Reverb for a month. He also had it on ebay , same price, auction ended with 0 bids. Called him up to see if still available (yep) and if I could come check it out and great, see you next Saturday. Called me back 5 minutes later to say he's adjusting the price, I ask in which direction (it was a tad overpriced - was gonna check condition and make an offer) and he said up. I called him an asshole and hung up.

The next day he raised the price by $100, which I thought was stupid bc he lost a potential sale for <1% of his former ask, but then the next week he doubled it. I scored the same amp (better version/year) about 2 weeks later for less than his original ask shipped from WA state; his listing is still up on Reverb, the most expensive one, even more than the same amp with the matching cab and 1k more than the significantly more desirable flagship model by the same brand. It's been a couple months now, still there. I get a good chuckle every time it pops up in the search results.

And bringing it back around, I was thinking of building myself an OCD, but I have a backlog in the project queue and 2 great overdrives on my pedalboard already. In case anyone is interested, I highly recommend this project: Fulltone OCD 18V Clone DIY PCB / Aion Titan Overdrive . 

I haven't built it (yet) but I have used 3 of his other PCBs. His documentation is second to none.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

He sent me another message dropping the price to $125 plus shipping if anyone is interested. It won't be me


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Wait until they make v1.8


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Not likely to be any significant (tone or functional) changes in any upcoming circuit revisions. It's got a cult following and is a highly successful product as is. If anything it'll be power section stuff and maybe PCB layout if it would lower production costs (e.g. going SMD like Centaur vs KTR, but that would be an extreme example).


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I haven't had an OCD in a while. Last one I had was a v3 (1.3??). I'd like to give one a go again. Any links to the differences between the older versions and the latest ones??


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

@davetcan I'm about to sell off quite a few of my pedals and I would have an OCD V4 for sale. I'll check to see if it's a v1.7 and will let you know.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Chito said:


> @davetcan I'm about to sell off quite a few of my pedals and I would have an OCD V4 for sale. I'll check to see if it's a v1.7 and will let you know.


Awesome, thanks. Only interested if it's a V1.7 though  I tried the V4 (and V1, 2, 3) and so far my fave was the V3.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I haven't had an OCD in a while. Last one I had was a v3 (1.3??). I'd like to give one a go again. Any links to the differences between the older versions and the latest ones??


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

davetcan said:


>


Ahhh, I've seen that already. I was thinking it was an even newer version. Thanks, though!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

There is


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I wonder which version mine is. A couple years old I think.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) The components the OCD uses are not 1% tolerance all-round; caps, resistors, etc. So there will be unitto unit variation, even within the same issue/version.

2) If you think that any non-audiophile-quality pot can be presumed to be exactly the same value, and provide "identical settings", based solely on where the pointer on the knob looks like it is set, think again. The nominal 100k audio/log taper pot could be 112k, and could be 87k. The "middle" position might be 10% of the toal resistance value, as per the spec, but it might be 8% or 20%.

The bottom line is that _*one example*_ of each issue runs a very high risk of confusing pedal-to-pedal differences with issue-to-issue differences.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Some knob twiddling and I'm sure they all sound within the ballpark.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dave: Where do you live? I could pick one up the next time I go to the states. They have free shipping. If you can meet me somewhere, it will cost you a large coffee.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Nowhere near you unfortunately, but I do appreciate the offer . I'm in London btw.


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm in Sarnia and now go to Fanshawe every other week to pick up my boy. Let me know if you can't get it local, we order stuff to a outlet, $5 per package. If it works for you, pm me. Mark


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

rev156 said:


> I'm in Sarnia and now go to Fanshawe every other week to pick up my boy. Let me know if you can't get it local, we order stuff to a outlet, $5 per package. If it works for you, pm me. Mark


Thanks Mark, appreciate the offer. I found one in Canada and it should be on the way to me shortly.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm seeing a lot of gear for sale online in my area and the pricing is generally ridiculous.
I guess people think it's a seller's market.
Good luck with that, I say.
A few people understand that if they're trying to sell because times are tight then there might be lots of others trying to sell for the same reason and have adjusted their pricing accordingly but they are not the norm.
I think most people think there's no way they're going to let this item go for less than such and such.
I'm like, OK. You can keep it then.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

BMW-KTM said:


> I'm seeing a lot of gear for sale online in my area and the pricing is generally ridiculous.
> I guess people think it's a seller's market.
> Good luck with that, I say.
> A few people understand that if they're trying to sell because times are tight then there might be lots of others trying to sell for the same reason and have adjusted their pricing accordingly but they are not the norm.
> ...







Same as it ever was. OK, well at least for the past 8 years.


----------

